# Helmsley,North Yorkshire.



## Mike Parkinson

Ryedale District Council - Free Motorhome overnight parking in Cleveland Way overflow car park, Helmsley

Bear in mind the wording says "Overnight Parking".It might be useful if nowhere to park for someone.


----------



## Fazerloz

There was a sign there saying no overnight sleeping I wonder if its still there.


----------



## mickymost

Fazerloz said:


> There was a sign there saying non overnight sleeping I wonder if its still there.



Click on their link all is revealed on the council site!


----------



## Fazerloz

mickymost said:


> Click on their link all is revealed on the council site!



And on the link there is no mention of sleeping only parking overnight and my original question still stands. Has the no sleeping sign at that car park been removed.


----------



## Deleted member 967

Fazerloz said:


> And on the link there is no mention of sleeping only parking overnight and my original question still stands. Has the no sleeping sign at that car park been removed.



If you read the link  Ryedale District Council - Council car parks  It says it all.

Instructions, terms and conditions for use of the car park

Instructions
Bays marked for use by the disabled are for the exclusive use of vehicles displaying a disabled badge
Vehicles displaying a disabled badge are not exempt from the payment of the appropriate charge
Motorcyclists are not exempt from payment of the appropriate car park charges
A valid ticket or permit must be displayed at all times
All vehicles must be parked wholly within a marked bay.
All vehicles using the car park must conform to all signs and directional arrows
A separate ticket must be purchased for trailers and caravans

Conditions of Use
*No sleeping, cooking, camping or lighting of fires*
No servicing or washing of vehicles
No advertising or business use
No deposit of litter or other substances
No unnecessary use of horns or sirens
No threatening or abusive conduct
No engines to run while parked

Motorhomes are welcome on the car parks provided they are parked wholly within a bay. This may mean parking in two adjacent bays, for which two pay and display tickets are required, or parking in a coach / HGV bay, for which the appropriate charge must be paid.

A separate pay and display ticket is required for a trailer or caravan.


----------



## Canalsman

Having just added it to the POIs recently, I'd best remove it!


----------



## barryd

Am I missing something here?  The council appear to be welcoming motorhomes with a big motorhome sign but then in the T&C's it says no sleeping or cooking.  Is it not an oversight or mistake?  If not what do they think you are going to do all night?  Stay awake and go on a diet?  Maybe contact with the council would be a good idea.


----------



## AdriaTwin

I have sent the following email to the "Feedback" email address at the end of the article regarding overnight parking on their website. Can I suggest other members write similar messages to Ryedale Council.

Dear Ryedale Council,
I have just read the website page which outlines permission for free overnight parking of Motorhomes in the Cleveland Way overflow carpark in Helmsley.
We are walking the Cleveland way in stages during august and using our Motorhome as transport and accomodation between the stages. Does the new facility mean that we can  sleep overnight in our Motorhome after refreshing ourselves in your local Pubs/Restaurants ?
Please advise as I`m sure if this was the case the businesses in Helmsley would benefit greatly from an increase in income from Motorhomers generally.
Thank you

madeinyorkshire.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

I seem to think it is the North Yorkshire Moors National Park that stipulates the conditions 're Overnighting etc.

Alf


----------



## Byronic

As long as you're discreet and don't snore, who's to know?


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Discreet yes but once on the POI there are queue forming and bang goes the Discretion

Alf



Byronic said:


> As long as you're discreet and don't snore, who's to know?


----------



## barryd

Why do we need to be discrete about it?  It looks to me that they are trying to encourage motorhomes with an official sign.  The no sleeping thing must be a mistake or left over from before they decided to open the car park up to us.  I know councils can be a bit daft but who in their right mind would put up a sign encouraging motorhomes to stay but that you cant go to sleep?


----------



## Byronic

Alf said:


> Discreet yes but once on the POI there are queue forming and bang goes the Discretion
> 
> Alf




Perhaps POI lists don't help, and aren't a good idea in the long run?

But I don't and can't lead my life worrying too much about what other people do. However if I saw a 
queue of vans forming and looking all too obviously overnighting, I'd probably exercise my own measure
of discretion and common sense and find somewhere else to go.


----------



## mistericeman

Byronic said:


> Perhaps POI lists don't help, and aren't a good idea in the long run?
> 
> But I don't and can't lead my life worrying too much about what other people do. However if I saw a
> queue of vans forming and looking all too obviously overnighting, I'd probably exercise my own measure
> of discretion and common sense and find somewhere else to go.



Been there,  do that..... 

IMHO the less we are noticed, the longer we can enjoy what we do.... 
Big groups of large white boxes just ring alarm bells for lots of folks,
Sadly 'some' folks simply cannot see what is wrong with turning up en mass and taking a space over... even if it brings us to the attention of locals/councils/national parks and instigates and mode in some folks. 

I'm afraid the more spots/locations are publicised the worse the situation becomes.


----------



## Byronic

barryd said:


> Why do we need to be discrete about it?  It looks to me that they are trying to encourage motorhomes with an official sign.  The no sleeping thing must be a mistake or left over from before they decided to open the car park up to us.  I know councils can be a bit daft but who in their right mind would put up a sign encouraging motorhomes to stay but that you cant go to sleep?



I think you've half answered your own question "Councils can be a bit daft" add "Councils can be stupid"

But seriously I imagine if that their thinking is that parking is OK, but do nothing to encourage  camping,
which is what they reckon sleeping overnight in a motorhome constitutes. And will inevitably bring with it
problems.


----------



## Canalsman

mistericeman said:


> Been there,  do that.....
> 
> IMHO the less we are noticed, the longer we can enjoy what we do....
> Big groups of large white boxes just ring alarm bells for lots of folks,
> Sadly 'some' folks simply cannot see what is wrong with turning up en mass and taking a space over... even if it brings us to the attention of locals/councils/national parks and instigates and mode in some folks.
> 
> I'm afraid the more spots/locations are publicised the worse the situation becomes.



I suggest there's another viewpoint.

A very comprehensive list of locations such as ours reduces the load. This site actively encourages responsible use of overnight locations. If a spot that you choose is over subscribed choose another place nearby ... easy to do when there are so many from which you can choose.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

You miss the point listing these places as you do means more vans fail to find there own spots thus more than one van stopping gets local people and land owners up in arms about motor caravans this equals more restrictions and places being blocked off.

Alf




POI Admin said:


> I suggest there's another viewpoint.
> 
> A very comprehensive list of locations such as ours reduces the load. This site actively encourages responsible use of overnight locations. If a spot that you choose is over subscribed choose another place nearby ... easy to do when there are so many from which you can choose.


----------



## mistericeman

Alf said:


> You miss the point listing these places as you do means more vans fail to find there own spots thus more than one van stopping gets local people and land owners up in arms about motor caravans this equals more restrictions and places being blocked off.
> 
> Alf



I suspect you have hot the nail on the head there Alf.... 

Sadly a heap of people suffer from human nature and will thus head for the path of least resistance....
 and go for the spoon fed option 

Some Sheeple sadly  just can't be bothered to look for spots of their own finding... 
especially IF they can just click on an option and head off there.


----------



## Deleted member 967

I spent a lot of time contacting over 400 council on matters of Motorhome Parking.   Quite a number say they have overnight parking available, but in their TROs they have the "No Sleeping, cooking or camping" clause.   When challenged they say there are plenty of Hotel and B&Bs in the town and if you want to sleep in your van there are nearby caravan sites.  The big argument being these business pay expensive business rates and they would be inundated with complaints of the council undercutting them, by providing places for motorhomes to sleep.

Another main argument is mess and toilet waste being left even though they cannot provide evidence.   They close toilets and then complain of human waste being left.  They don't empty street furniture waste bins often enough, but complain of mess.   The big mantra being "take your litter home".   

I can sympathise with councils regarding toilets when you see the state they are left in, but they would rather close a toilet than let some entrepreneur run it making a small charge.

National Parks have a general rule applied in legislation of no sleeping in car parks and roadside laybys.   To plan an event in a national park you have to book it by May in the previous year, through a central clearing house..


----------



## alcam

barryd said:


> Why do we need to be discrete about it?  It looks to me that they are trying to encourage motorhomes with an official sign.  The no sleeping thing must be a mistake or left over from before they decided to open the car park up to us.  I know councils can be a bit daft but who in their right mind would put up a sign encouraging motorhomes to stay but that you cant go to sleep?



I know of at least one other Yorkshire location which has 'no sleeping' signs . Tourist office lady basically told me not be so stupid when I asked about overnighting . In other words signs are meaningless , councils know it happens and are , unofficially , not bothered


----------



## barryd

alcam said:


> I know of at least one other Yorkshire location which has 'no sleeping' signs . Tourist office lady basically told me not be so stupid when I asked about overnighting . In other words signs are meaningless , councils know it happens and are , unofficially , not bothered



I Dont think I would have any hesitation in overnighting in the Helmsley spot as there is a flipping great sign there stating I can.  It just defies logic to me why someone would put up a sign welcoming motorhomes to overnight and then have a TRO next to it saying you cannot sleep overnight or cook.


----------



## Fazerloz

I had a ride out to Helmsley this morning. The car park is a series of 3 parking areas the furthest and quietist one now the designated MH parking area. The No overnight sleeping sign that was at the entrance to the car parks has been removed.  The 2 other parking areas the car park name signs says camping and overnight sleeping prohibited. The car park name sign in the MH area does not say that.
 It is well signed which area MHs have to park.


----------



## Obanboy666

Contacted the council when this thread was first started.

My enquiry -

I notice that the sign in the Cleveland way overflow carpark in Helmsley states free overnight motorhome parking between 18.30 and 9.00.
Does this allow sleeping in a motorhome ?

Had this reply today -

Hello Steve

Yes, for sure, you can sleep overnight

Jane L Kitching
Community Officer
Community Team
Ryedale District Council
Ryedale House
Old Malton Road
Malton
YO17 7HH

Tel: 01653 600666 Ext: 353

Email: communityteam@ryedale.gov.uk

web: Ryedale District Council - working with you to make a difference


----------



## Pauljenny

I've used the link to thank them,identifying myself as a  wildcamping for motorhomes website member.
Let's all do it.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for enquiring. I'll add it (again) to the POIs


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Another reply !*

Finally had a reply to my e-mail to Ryedale council too.

Hello Stephen

Yes, this incentive does allow for overnight sleeping in your motorhome

Hope you have a good walk and enjoy Helmsley.

Regards

Jane

Jane L Kitching
Community Officer
Community Team
Ryedale District Council
Ryedale House
Old Malton Road
Malton
YO17 7HH

Tel: 01653 600666 Ext: 353

Email: communityteam@ryedale.gov.uk

web: Ryedale District Council - working with you to make a difference


----------



## jacquigem

Interesting , Redcars loss is Helmsleys gain . Hope this catches on and is not abused


----------

